# Photo workshops



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello,

it's been in planning for a while, has been approved by the admins and I still don't have the complete details, but the approximate idea looks like this:

I will be organising some photo workshops in the UK over the course of 2012.

The aims are simple - I'll describe the workshops I'm talking about.

*Basic 1 
*
Time 6 hours
Price £75 / participant
Aim Encourage participants to understand how to use their cameras and give them time to do just that.

Content
- Go through the basics with the participants and help them understand how to set these settings on their own cameras
Settings include focus points, aperture, shutter, different versions of "P", metering.
- Following on from this, working with participants to understand the effect of these settings on pictures
- PP: absolute essentials: RAW, JPG, converting from one format to the other.

Location
Variable, depending on demand. Day? Saturday or Sunday, during the week possible by arrangement.

Minimum participants: 6. Max: 8.
Required information at registration: Camera make and model that will be brought onto the course (I want to make sure I know what I'm talking about!)
Required equipment: Camera, preferably dSLR, though EVIL and consorts, high end compacts and such like are also welcome. Manual control is required.

At least one empty, large memory card, full batteries.

We'll be outside for quite a bit of this, so decent footwear and a camera bag are strongly recommended.

*Car Photography 1*

Prerequisites: understanding of camera basics, essentially the settings and usability from Basics 1.

Time complete day, 8 hours.
Price £100 / participant
Aim Understanding some of the basics regarding photographing cars.

Content
- Confirm usability and thought process before shooting: using different settings with cars in mind - the same points as previously, i.e. focus points, aperture, shutter, metering.
- Participants will then get a specific idea to show pictures for, working as pairs. Example: "wheels" or "interior details".
- Off-cam flash: absolute basics of light and using flashes

Location
Variable upon request; Saturday or Sunday preferred but during the week possible.

Minimum participants: 4, max 8.

Required equipment: Camera, preferably dSLR, though EVIL and consorts, high end compacts and such like are also welcome. Manual control is required.
At least one empty, large memory card, full batteries.
Off-cam flash recommended, though not necessary.

*Car Photography 2*

Prerequisites: understanding of camera basics, essentially the settings and usability from Basics 1 and experience in the areas outlined in Car Photography 1

Time complete day, 8 hours.
Price £100 / participant
Aim Photographing cars and specifically detailing work: working together to deal with existing issues and deepen understanding of the process. After the session, the participants will have a good understanding of how to photograph a specific situation and a selection of photographic options to deploy.

Content
- Part 1: Workshop. Which areas are problematic for whom? What results are acheived? Which issues exist? Is resolution possible for the initial concept, or which of the alternatives works well? Ca. 2 issues per participant, or we'll be on this all day!

- Part 2: Implementation.

- Part 3: PP and critique of shots; time to re-take if desired

Location
Variable. Day is also variable depending on the participants.

Minimum participants: 4, max 6.

Required equipment: Camera, preferably dSLR, though EVIL and consorts, high end compacts and such like are also welcome. Manual control is strongly recommended.
At least one empty, large memory card, full batteries. 
PP options of some variety are strongly recommended, preferably with colour-calibrated screen.
Off-cam flash recommended, though not necessary.
If desired, studio flash can be brought in to the picture, but it does complicate things massively, so I would prefer to leave that to a seperate workshop.

------
Suggested dates right now:

Basics: 
31.3 Coventry / surroundings
1.4 Leeds / surroundings, though this is flexible.
2.4 is also possible. Up north, maybe? I'll fly via Manchester.

Last weekend in April for everything; 28-29-30-1 is available for me.
As of 7th June, I should be in the UK for three weeks and will be mobile, so everything is possible.

*If there are detailers - preferably with units - who would like to be involved, please let me know and I'm sure we can come to a mutually agreeable arrangement.*

About me and my experience
I've been shooting digital since 2002 and my day job includes me writing, in English, training material for complex software. I'm also an authorised trainer for the company. I'm the one that runs our regular workshops to induct new trainees and who holds workshops with material with our support guys before it's given out for real use. 
I've been photographing professionally - i.e paid jobs - for the last couple of years and have a photo book and several calendars to my name. My work is available online at http://www.23hq.com/bretti_kivi and I'm on Googleplus; I blog at kivikuvat.blogspot.com.

*Payment*
Payment will be through PayPal or IBAN / BIC (so that's international bank transfers, which *tend* to cost money) and I'll expect a deposit of half the fee on booking, with the rest payable two weeks before the course.
Cancellations from my part will mean a refund minus a small handling fee (If I book a hall or similar, I need to cover those costs and that is why). I do not intend to cancel unless there's something big, such as illness, volcanoes, flood, plague, unusable accomodation etc..
Cancellations on your part will forfeit the deposit.
If VAT is payable (which it isn't right now, though probably will be at some point in the future) then the quoted prices include it at the applicable local rate, i.e. 20% in the UK.

*Logistics*
You probably won't read much about this from many people, but I've delivered too many courses to not want to add this lot.

Each course will start with coffee for 15 minutes ahead of the agreed starting time, which will probably be 9.30 or 10am.

I expect everyone to be on time and if not to let me know. I will provide you with one of my mobile numbers so you can get hold of me if necessary.

We'll break for lunch, and I will make it my business to find a reasonable place for lunch (and I'll listen to local suggestions!). You can bring lunch if you wish, I'd prefer we eat together.
The duration is intended to be the teaching time, so if I say 8 hours, assume that with everything else, you'll be looking at 9.5 in total. I understand the rest of the scheduling stuff, so I'll be keeping individual sessions relatively short and break it up so you have the opportunity to absorb and think. 
I understand the smokers need a break every hour or so, and this fits nicely. We'll keep it short, simple and effective as far as possible.

If you are afraid of critique, these courses are probably not for you, but without it, you won't develop as a photographer. If you want to understand what's going on with your camera with a minimum of critique, then start with Basics 1 and see what happens.
I would very much appreciate feedback from participants on the forum, both positive and negative.

One thing that annoys me is the idea that you come to a course and you're not concentrated on it. Please, if you're paying to be here, then *be* 100% here. It's one thing having to deal with a phone call, or maybe two, but if you expect to be able to field emails and surf at the same time, you're not going to get as much out of the sessions and you'll disturb others. I can't guarantee you'll find every minute of every session compelling, but I try :wave:

If you want to say you're interested and suggest a date and place, then please do so, as without that I can't really specify much. I'll probably be flying in to do these, depending on dates.

If there are questions, thoughts, ideas.... I'm open to them!

Bret


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd be interested in this, dependent on where it was being held and when


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

NickTB said:


> I'd be interested in this, dependent on where it was being held and when


Same here


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Plus a 3rd if there's going to be one run in the midlands


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds very interesting..


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Just saw your requestfor dates/locations. I'm based in London and Essex so I'd attend one in those areas


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I was thinking about that and I can easily find myself accommodation etc. round Slough / High Wycombe way, so something based around there would be very, very simple. If there's enough interest, I have no problem with something over Colchester way and then another towards the south coast.

Midlands is extremely easy for me, as is Leeds. 

Bret


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im definately interested in the *Basic 1* course. I live in Sheffield so anywhere as far north as Leeds, or as far south as Nottingham. I work shifts, but with sufficient notice I should be able to get the day off work.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds good. I would be interested if you were planning a trip to Scotland. 
Cheers.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes - I would be interested in the basic course. Based in the south so Slough / High Wycombe is ideal.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ooo, If I get a GF2 or GF3 I'd definitely be intrested in Basic 1 if there is a course around the Midlands.

I just need to decide which camera :lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

OK, so right now, I'm looking at four different dates:

- Coventry-based 
- Huddersfield-based
- High Wycombe / Slough (M40/M4 corridor) based or possibly Kent / Essex
- Scotland

Dates (first guess!):
- Hudds Friday 23rd March
- Cov Saturday 24th March
- London-ish Sunday 25th March

Scotland I'd look to do a bit later, so after Easter, probably 27-28-29-30 April and 1st May. I don't think that's the bank holiday in the UK, right? That will fall on the 7th.

How do the mentioned dates look for people?

Bret


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dates look ok, apart from weekends are better for me. Huddersfield is a bit of a trek for me though.

I understand you can't please everyone. :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I can always come a bit further south, I used to live up there once upon a time, so it's relatively simple for me 
Actually, I will check with some friends for suggestions... that's a good thought. I will come back on that one. 

Bret


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> I can always come a bit further south, I used to live up there once upon a time, so it's relatively simple for me
> Actually, I will check with some friends for suggestions... that's a good thought. I will come back on that one.
> 
> Bret


Bret

Sheffield might be a better bet. 30-45 mins south from Huddersfield/Leeds etc and for Mat and the guys Noittingham way it'll be about the same, if that.

Just off the M1 would mean good access for all.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Sheffield is a fantastic idea:thumb: I'll check to see whether Im working or not on that day, but would love to attend.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I might be interested in the Basic 1, I'm also in the Midlands, but don't mind travelling :thumb:


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Would be intrested in a London /North West Kent course.. for sure..


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

the 24/3 in coventry looks good to me


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

potentially interested yes. im attending a course at the beginning of feb and have been looking at further advancement courses after that. im in north wales so if your visiting the north west area i may be tempted


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

if you're seriously interested, please sign up http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248359 !

thanks

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

OK, since the interest on these was not very high when it came to sign-ups, I'll retry this.

I will be arriving in the UK around the 21st June and will be available 22, 23, 24, 25 and 26 June for workshops or small groups.

I will have my own car with me (ha!) and I'll be travelling where you want me to be... if you want something slightly different to what is listed above, comment in the thread and I'll see what I can do.

I can also consider small groups (1-3 people) for an afternoon or so of more practical stuff if that's what you'd like....

- Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been asked elsewhere for a workshop in Manchester / Sheffield.

Bret


----------

